

Why isn't there a Steve Jobs of social networking? - techaddict009
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57603009-71/why-isnt-there-a-steve-jobs-of-social-networking/

======
bradleyland
This is such a ridiculous premise. Why should the entirety of the tech
business universe fit in to the Microsoft vs Apple dichotomy?

If there is one thing that I have learned in the course of bootstrapping our
company, it is that there are innumerable ways to build a successful business.
Anyone pitching you the idea that "this is the 'one true way' business is
done" is wrong. I'd extend that axiom to "these are the 'two true ways'
business is done".

